# A Vikes oldie but goodie



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Today's Minnesota Vikings' practice was delayed for nearly two hours this morning after a player reported finding an unknown white powdery substance on the practice field. Head coach Mike Tice immediately suspended practice while local police and federal agents conducted an investigation. After a complete analysis, FBI forensic experts determined that the white substance unknown to the Vikings' players and coaches was the goal line.

Practice resumed this afternoon after special agents determined that the team was unlikely to encounter the substance again.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

:lol: ...i said i wasnt goin to bash the viks anymore this season, but with their recent triumphs i just had to smile. dance dante dance.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Even though Im a viking fan :rollin: Thats funny


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

dave,,,seriously.....you are a tool


----------

